# Autos outdoor ?



## Johnny Trip (Sep 13, 2011)

I'd like to know if I still got time for some autos outdoor, my summer is hot, my autumn will be same.
I want to try the Lowryder Easy Ryder, they say it's 7 weeks from seed, how many should I expect?
Does yield will suffer much because of lower light frame on autos?
Any experiences with this strain id/od ?


----------



## Classic (Sep 13, 2011)

If you have a couple of months of frost free weather then you still have time.  Yes, the yield will be reduced because of the shorter days.  I grew some autos during the spring and only got 8 to 10 grams off of each plant.  I'm a new grower, though, so maybe you can get better results.


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (Sep 13, 2011)

i just started growing some, on the packet it says 8-10 weeks with 6+weeks of flowering just incase that will be winter for you. worth a shot anyway


----------



## Johnny Trip (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm not a good grower either.I also think it's worth a shot, because I like experiencing things and it will pay off in the long run.


----------



## Locked (Sep 13, 2011)

My advice as far as autos and outdoors go is to try and do a bean run with a male and female auto....this way you don't spend an arm and a leg on auto beans. Especially since autos grown outdoors tend to suck big time yield wise. You might want to do a garden of 10-20 this way you can get an ounce or two when all is said and done.

PS....I am not referring to "super autos" that take longer, get bigger and yield better.


----------



## Johnny Trip (Sep 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> My advice as far as autos and outdoors go is to try and do a bean run with a male and female auto....this way you don't spend an arm and a leg on auto beans. Especially since autos grown outdoors tend to suck big time yield wise. You might want to do a garden of 10-20 this way you can get an ounce or two when all is said and done.
> 
> PS....I am not referring to "super autos" that take longer, get bigger and yield better.


Good advice, I was thinking the same, even if it's my first time pollinating something, it's not rocket science , and yes I will need a strain that's ready fast so yield will be bad ofc.
This way I can have beans for the spring 
Thanks HL.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 14, 2011)

Johnny Trip said:
			
		

> Good advice, I was thinking the same, even if it's my first time pollinating something, it's not rocket science , and yes I will need a strain that's ready fast so yield will be bad ofc.
> This way I can have beans for the spring
> Thanks HL.



While it may not be "rocket science", there is far, far more to breeding than simply throwing a male and a female together, especially with autos.  Most breeders go through a lot of plants to find the right parents to breed. 

Why not simply wait until spring, buy some photo strains, clone, and get good yields and higher potency?


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Why not simply wait until spring, buy some photo strains, clone, and get good yields and higher potency?




I wld hve suggested this but I didn't want DR Autoflower and the Auto Flower Mafia (AFM) to take a bat to my lil hamster knee caps.....


----------



## Classic (Sep 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I wld hve suggested this but I didn't want DR Autoflower and the Auto Flower Mafia (AFM) to take a bat to my lil hamster knee caps.....


At the risk of sounding like the AFM, which is not my intention...

If you want to harvest something in the near future and don't have an indoor grow room, autos are the only choice right now.  I wouldn't want to wait until Spring to even get started.

I chose autos for my first grow because of the speed.  I could experience everything from germination to harvest in 7 to 8 weeks.  It was similar to taking a college course in summer school instead of the longer term fall semester.  

I don't doubt the advice that 12/12s are superior in many ways.  I currently have three in full bloom outdoors.  They are doing quite well and part of the reason for that is the experience I gained earlier this year with autos.


----------



## Locked (Sep 14, 2011)

Classic said:
			
		

> At the risk of sounding like the AFM, which is not my intention...
> 
> If you want to harvest something in the near future and don't have an indoor grow room, autos are the only choice right now.  I wouldn't want to wait until Spring to even get started.
> 
> ...



I agree with that.....mostly. 

Autos are a good fit for outdoors late in the season....but don't expect much of a yield.
Autos are a good fit for indoor growers who can't for whatever reason provide an uninterrupted 12 hour dark period. 


Now some of the downside to autos....and this comes from my first hand experience growing them. Which I did almost exclusively when I first started....hell I was at the front of the parade holding the flag.  until I understood autos short comings.

You can't clone a true auto flower strain. This sucks on two levels:
First off it gets expensive buying auto beans and secondly if you get a good auto pheno you can't hold on to it.

Autos tend to vary in size and yield...you can get a wide variety in a pack of auto beans and I almost always got stuck with a cpl runts along with one or two okay phenos. And like I just mentioned it is not like you can clone the okay ones. Nothing sucks more then plunking down a bunch of cash for auto beans and then getting a handful of autos that yield an ounce a plant if lucky.

Potency- it just isn't there in most auto strains. Maybe it has someone to do with the fact that the longer a plant vegs and the older it is the more THC it is able to produce? But with autos you get about a 18-21 day veg before it shows sex and starts flowering. Not a lot of time to mature and grow.

Another downside is electricity usage for autos. If you are growing them indoors and want the best yields possible you will run your HPS light 18/6 min and more like 20-4, 22-2 or 24-0. Meanwhile the guy running 12/12 dankage can run his lights 12/12 and it will cost him half as much for better weed that can be cloned.

Finally we get to the reason most say they run autos....SPEED.
Well on closer inspection we can see that you can almost crop out as quickly with a 12/12 strain ran from clone.
2 weeks to root and veg the 12/12 strain from clone, 49-53 days of flower and we are looking at 63-67 days to harvest.  and unlike an autos B smoke you can be puffing on A+ Dank.

This is just my opinion from my experiences. Please no death threats from the AFM after 6pm Eastern time.


----------



## Classic (Sep 14, 2011)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> This is just my opinion from my experiences. Please no death threats from the AFM after 6pm Eastern time.


Since it's still early...  I'm comin' after you! 

I don't disagree with anything you say... mostly. 

I'm speaking as a general novice here.  Cloning sounds good and all but, as a novice, I had two problems with it.  First and foremost, I had nothing to clone and nowhere to get something to clone.

Second, cloning may be easy, I don't know as I still haven't tried it.  Maybe I'm wrong but, as a beginner, I had lots of things to learn and lots of equipment to buy.  Cloning wasn't something I wanted to try right off the bat.

Yes, I have experience with autos under my belt and I'll agree with you on the problems.  The size and yield just hasn't been there for me.  I attribute some of that to my novice techniques but you'd think I'd get lucky at least once and get one of those 1 to 3 oz monsters that people talk about.  I feel fortunate if I get a half ounce.

I will still say that they have their place.  It's a niche market for sure.


----------



## Johnny Trip (Sep 16, 2011)

I like your ideas but since my debit card is not accepted at the most seeds bank, I gotta make a credit card, that takes a week and the delivery probably another so, I have a two weeks delay that really makes it too late imo ...So i'm thinking that I'll stick to my regular grow atm. In spring I'll start both for sure .


----------

